# BUDGIE - what colour budgie do i have?



## Tania (May 28, 2012)

Dear All,

Sorry, i was getting errors while trying to post on the Budgie Forum, can someone please tell me what type of budgie do i have:


is he spangle
is he cobalt, violet or sky-blue etc…
is he clear wing, grey wing,
is he opaline?

Any other comments much appreciated.


I have had him for 3 days and he is approx 3-4 months old.


Is he a common colour combination?


Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Tania (May 28, 2012)

*continued…….*

Here are some more pics.


----------



## vinay (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow he looks almost exactly like my Greymina whose a ' Cobalt Violet Cinnamon Opaline Spangle ' . 


I'll go with Cobalt violet spangle.

If the markings on his head or wing bars are brown , add cinnamon to that too . 

Its quite difficult to tell the difference between normal spangles and opaline spangles. I highly suspect he is opaline.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes, I agree! Gorgeous bird.


----------

